# Silver lake pics, and results!



## capt dan

OK, I didn't want to "junk-up " the silver lake thread, so I started another. I had a great time this weekend at the Apple and BBQ Festival at silver lake( Mears) Mi. I was there to help one of my new BBQ friends compete. He really doesn't need anyones help. He is a pretty masterful fella. He does have some issues with mobility( Hip troubles) but gets around nicely, and is a well respected compeditor, mentor and good friend to most comp teams on the circuit. Thanks for trusting me and allowing to help and learn Ford, I will always remember this weekend as my first large Comp, even though it wasn't my team, or cooker. We didn't have alot of faith in our turn ins, and the ones that we like least, seemed to score best.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 We did manage a 3rd place in pork, and an 8th place overrall. When I do get the whole run down, or if someone else does, please post it here so we can see how the other Mich, and SMF teams did.
OK some pics.

These folks were part of the backyard competition. It is a smaller version of the KCBS, and you only cook ribs and wings, entry fee is 25 bucks I think, and they can win some money and a trophy.I may do this next year, if funds continue to be a desiding factor for my absence from these things.


I am terrible with names and I am sorry, They placed first in ribs, and won the grand champion(overall scores). His pit is home made, and quite sharp. I think they are local, and I spend alot of time talking with them on friday.Very nice folks.
These are some more pics of the backyard division. There were 14 teams competing, and they ranged from a Lang 84 size to charcoal Grills, or ECB's.



Lotsa nice folks, havin a good time! one more of that group!



Now to the Big show!This is my friend Dale, he owns a catering company and also rents these pits out for parties and such.Great guy, who is partnered by his wife an an occassional friend.



These folks are the Bates team, and they are alot of fun. I had a great time with them and their friend Marian(with the glasses).Marian came up from Florida to help them,we had many drinks together throughout the weekend. John, the team leader is not pictured, he is a busy bee for sure and is a huge part of getting these comps into Michigan.


This guy, Matt had many awards, and his creative pit and site decorations were a big hit with many folks including me!His Lil Red Wagon team placed 4th overrall, ans he had a couple checks and trophies in hand. It was Matt's second KCBS event. How about that!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Alot of folks know these guys, Crewdog (far left) is a member of the Smokin scottsmen team( Tonto 1117 on smf) and next to him is BBQ Bubba, then his team member for RSS BBQ, and then Mike( spyder mike here at smf), and another member who I don't remember the name, sorry!



I wish I woulda got more pics, and saturdays pics turned out real blurry, maybe cuz of the rain and humidity, I don't know. I just wanted to give some of you a look at what goes on at these things. Lotsa families cooking together, along with crews that party all night long.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If ya ever get a chance to visit one of these comps, you should do it. Most of the time the admission is free or very cheap, the food is awesome, and the sights are many.If you ever get the chance to cook or participate in these events, the memories will last a lifetime!.


----------



## richtee

Thanks Dan... man, BBQ sure causes alot of smiles! Even in the rain! Nice shots!

Congrats to the teams as well.. seems Scottsmen did durn fine!


----------



## 1894

Great post , thanks for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






 And :

Um , well , if you say so 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL just kidding , thanks for the pics


----------



## smok'n steve

I really enjoyed the descriptions and pictures!  I wish we had comps like that here in Maine.  I would be there with my Twiggy's competing with the big boys!!!

Looks like fun:-)

Steve


----------



## crewdawg52

Great pics Dan!  Great seeing you and everyone else again.  Hope to see more/ new faces on the "circuit" soon.


----------



## motorhedd

Very nice!Good job reporter capt dan!


----------



## pineywoods

Looks like lots of fun Dan thanks for sharing


----------



## capt dan

Here are some of the results!

Here are the full top 10s...

Chicken: 
1- Quau
2- Extreme Roasters
3- Grilladelic
4- Red Wagon BBQ
5- Brazen Q
6- Coyote Cafe
*7- M22 BBQ*
8- Donnies BBQ
9- Hot Smokey And Righteous
10- Pork of the North


Ribs:
1-Motley Que Crew
2-All Day Smoke
3-Extreme Roasters
4-Red Wagon BBQ
5-Bavarian Smoke
*6-Cancer Sucks
7-M22 BBQ*
8-Home Smokin
9-Straight Meat
10-Aww Hell


Pork :
1-All Day Smoke
2-Big Moe's
*3-Great Lakes BBQ/Feed
4-Smokin Scottsmen
5-Cancer Sucks*
6-Hickory Bbq and Grill
7-Quau
8-Red Wagon Bbq
9-Roadmaster Bbq
10-Motley Que Crew


Brisket:
1-Extreme Roasters
2-Quau
3-Pork of the North
4-All Day Smoke
*5-Rubbed Smoked Sauced*
6-Straight Meat Bbq
*7-Smokin Scottsmen
8-M22 Bbq*
9-Red Wagon Bbq
10-Down Home Bbq


----------



## capt dan

Here are the Top 11 Overall: 

1. All Day Smoke (GC)
2. Extreme Roasters (RGC) 
3. Quau
4. Red Wagon BBQ
5. *Smokin Scotsmen*
6. *CancersucksChicago.com*
7. *M22 Barbecue*
8. *Great Lakes BBQ/Feed Co*
9. Pork of the North
10. Straight Meat BBQ Boys
11. *Rubbed Smoked and Sauced*
*(Brethren Teams in Bold) *


----------



## bbqgoddess

Nice post Capt. Dan, 
I think you have just become the SMF reporter at large in MI!!


----------



## cowgirl

Great! Congratulations to everyone.  Sure looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## capt dan

I would love that job, what does it pay anyways?


----------



## crewdawg52

Free BBQ!  You get all the Que that wasn't turned in to be judged!!!!!


----------



## curious aardvark

AAARRGGGH - cracking report - and it just rubs in the fact that I'm marooned 5'000 miles away on a small rainy island where the average inhabitants idea of bbq is cheap burgers cremated on a small open grill. 

You guys have no idea how lucky you are that you can go to these events and even take part in them. 
I'm going to stand outside in the rain and cry now .... 
;-)


----------



## capt dan

hehehe. Thats a good one ardvark.

I guess its one more  reason for us to be glad to live in the good ole USA.!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





By the way, no way was that meant to be a knock on one of our best allies. Aussies rule!


----------



## johnd49455

Makes me wish that I had remembered my camera in a way. If I brought it Saturday it would have been ruined, I was soaked to the bone.








love the q-view & there was so much more to see too


----------



## christianpatriot

Great Pics and some really nice rigs  - bet you ate like a king for the weekend! thanks for posting.


----------



## capt

Looks good Dan!


----------



## capt dan

still eatin leftovers like a king, had spares and BBQ pork for dinner
Hey Capt, there is a lang for sale on this forum!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It don't have the warmer, but ya might wanna check it out

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=22972


----------



## flyin'illini

CD - Thanks for posting up the pics.  Glad to see you got to hang with Ford. I recall from Eagle his set-up is VERY nice. Congrats to the Scotsmen and RSS teams!


----------



## bbq bubba

Another awesome weekend, minus a lil rain....
Great seeing all the gang and meeting a few new ones.
Sorry i didn't get to visit more but kept fairly busy, wish ya stopped by some more but you would have only been that much  more intoxicated....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Only got a few pics besides my turn ins and now i can't share that with ya. lol

Nice seeing Dan, Cheech, Crewdawg, the Smo Sco's, JohnD, I met Scott but don't remember your handle 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and a couple more but it was blurry, er...foggy.

We finished a respectable 11th, with a 5th in Brisket, judging was strange but thats for another forum.

We will be looking at possibly 6 comps next year so anybody at all interested, keep in touch and we'll get ya started!

Ask Dan, nuthin to it, right brother?


----------



## curious aardvark

not if you're english they don't ;-)
(like me). 

That really is weird. last time i was in the states people ketp asking me if I was australian - and apparently I even have an accent when I type - weird. :-)


----------



## capt dan

Ask Dan, nuthin to it, right brother? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yeah, right!
It's alot of work. The hardest part is NOT forgetting anything ya need.  Lotsa folks will help ya with some of that stuff, and most will help ya with food questions.Keeping yourself comfortable is the next important factor.

combine camping with a cookout, throw in a parade, and weather, then ya got it. 


Ardvardk, I  looked at your profile, I don't recognize overseas  zips, and the rest of the  profile is pretty blank, and I didn't think  England had  ardvarks, so there ya go!


----------



## fatback joe

Thanks for sharing the pics. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






.....and highlighting the Brethren team names. LOL


----------



## crewdawg52

I had a pizza for dinner............. No Que for a few days!


----------



## bbq bubba

Amen to that!!


----------



## capt dan

I'm sorry you didn't like the taste of your teams  Q!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





FBJ, thats because thats the site I got the info from.It is  the premier comp site I think anyways.


----------



## fatback joe

10-4  Just attempting a little ball busting there.


----------



## crewdawg52

Didnt say I didnt like it.  In fact our 5th place BBQ was pretty darn good, even compared to your 8th place BBQ (yeah, ball bustin thar) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just a little sick of the stuff. I babysat 4 large hunks of meat, 3 racks of ribs, and 18 chicken parts. After seeing 2 hunks of meat torn to shreds, and the other 2 sliced up like some college girl in a b-rated horror movie, well, just tired of the stuff (right now).

Thinkin sushi tonight!!!!!!


----------



## crossczek

This was the first comp I ever attended.  And though I did not participate (except in a timely shot), I was welcomed, fed, and given TONS of information by all.  
Thanks to:
BBQ Bubba and the rest of the RSS team for the welcome and info.
The Smokin' Scotsmen for all their tons of info (BTW, I ordered some ceramic fiber insulation for the fire box of my monster cooker)
And, a guy named Mark from down near the Illinois border for info and some samples that didn't quite make the cut.

Sorry I didn't meet and talk with more but I had to duck out early as the rain was making it difficult to keep my 6 month old boy content.  And, I didn't want him associating with the likes of most of the BBQers down there...Not till next year at least!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-Scott


----------



## solar

Don't know how I missed this thread?

Anyhow, thanks for sharing the photos, looks like a good time was had by all. I'm going to have to enter a backyard BBQ competition sometime, I wouldn't expect to do well, but it sure looks like fun, kind of like tailgating without the football game.


----------

